# A fold back case for kindle 3- no suede



## phoenixash (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been looking for a Kindle 3 case that folds back well (preferably with some kind of snap, magnet, etc for holding it back), but a problem is that a lot of these cases are lined with suede on the inside.  I get allergic reactions to suede/microsuede, so I need something with a non-suede interior.  Suede-like materials are okay in theory, but they still feel very uncomfortable on my skin.

The Oberon cases are very pretty, but they're a little out of my price range.  I'd prefer something in the $20-35 range, definitely less than $45.

I know I'm asking for a lot of criteria to fulfill, so I would be very thankful any suggestions.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I was going to recommend a Noreve, but they are pricey too.  M-Edge makes a lot of nice covers, perhaps someone will chime in here with a recommendation for one of theirs.


----------



## phoenixash (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, the Noreve are a little bit out of reach for me. Thank you anyway, though. Am I being unrealistic in my price range?

As far as M-Edge goes, I was looking at the M-Edge Latitude Kindle jacket (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042AM7IW/ref=pd_luc_kindle_default_02_02) since it can zipper around and has microfleece for the interior, but I was wondering if there were any other choices.

Thank you very much for replying!


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

You might try: http://www.cyberacoustics.com/kindle3 and email them to ask them what the interior material is- they don't say on the site- it looks like it may be microfiber or suede.


----------



## phoenixash (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll ask, but I think it's suede.  It looks suede-y to me.  But maybe I'm wrong.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Try going to esty.com.  They have a lot of handmade cases that are very pretty and all cloth.  I just ordered a custom one from wishitwassunday, waiting for it to come in now!

You'll probably find one in your price range.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

beama said:


> You might try: http://www.cyberacoustics.com/kindle3 and email them to ask them what the interior material is- they don't say on the site- it looks like it may be microfiber or suede.


phoenixash - the inside material for the the Cyber Acoustics cover is made of suede

CyberSteve


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

phoenixash said:


> Yes, the Noreve are a little bit out of reach for me. Thank you anyway, though. Am I being unrealistic in my price range?


I don't think you are being unrealistic in your price range. I use my Amazon lighted cover most of the time, but I have a pink cover that I bought off Ebay, cost me $13.99 with free shipping and I love it, it's so lightweight. Unfortunately, I believe it has suede inside too.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALXSTU/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you looked at Javoedge covers?
$24.95 - magnetic closure - no suede inside - comes in different colors










$32.95 - magnetic closure - not sure whether there's any microsuede behind the pocket










They make covers in different fabrics and in leather and pleather.


----------



## phoenixash (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooray for lots of replies!

Bunny Hugger- Nice suggestion, I'll go have a browse around on etsy.  A lot of the items there seem more like "sleeves" than cases, but I'm sure I can find something that will suit me.

CyberSteve- I was afraid of that. Thank you for letting me know!

PG4003- Okay, thanks.  Yeah, it's quite unfortunate how many cases have suede on them.  I guess it's a good cushion for Kindle protection?

Arclight- Thanks for the suggestion, but it says that it has a suede lining in the item description.  I thought it looked nice, too!

Meemo- Hmmm, yes, they look quite nice.  The first one is one of the first leather cases I've seen that fits my criteria. I like the tweed and charcoal patterns better, but I can't tell if they have suede behind the pockets or not.  One reviewer called it "suede-like", which is disheartening but not impossible.  Perhaps I'll place an inquiry.  Thank you for pointing me in this direction!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the M EDGE Crackled Gold fold back cover.  It folds back easily and is the lightest weight of all the hard covers I've seen (and I've seen many).  It does have a micro suede lining but it is NOT real suede.  It's more velvety or velour feeling to the touch.  I paid 39.99 at Amazon.  You can return if you don't like.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

phoenixash said:


> Meemo- Hmmm, yes, they look quite nice. The first one is one of the first leather cases I've seen that fits my criteria. I like the tweed and charcoal patterns better, but I can't tell if they have suede behind the pockets or not. One reviewer called it "suede-like", which is disheartening but not impossible. Perhaps I'll place an inquiry. Thank you for pointing me in this direction!


We have a Javoedge rep who posts on the boards. If you go to the Javoedge thread, you can ask about the suede.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12765.0.html


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Speck case for my K2, and they make it in a K3. The inside is felt, and has a stand to prop it up to read. I've bought a lot of different cases for my K2, but I keep coming back to this one. The black is much nicer than the red. The red is canvas, the black is "leatherette" which I assume means "fake leather", but it has a nice feel to it.

http://www.speckproducts.com/kindle-cases/kindle-3-cases.html


----------



## phoenixash (Feb 14, 2011)

BlondStylus- Microsuede doesn't really work for me (to be honest, I'm not sure whether it's suede or microsuede that causes the reaction but they both make me feel uncomfortable, and that's what matters, I guess?) but thank you anyway for the suggestion.

Andra- Thank you for showing it to me!  I asked over there and I'm sure I'll get a helpful response.

Hoosiermama- The case looks very sturdy, which is nice.  And hooray for no suede!  I'll consider it when I make my selection.

I have a case or two I definitely like now and a few in the back of my mind as back-ups, so I think I'm all set now!  Another big, huge thank you who took their time to help me out!  I feel very excited for my new Kindle now  
If anyone's curious, I'm going to get either the Javoedge tweed flip case or the Javoedge mimo case (if the tweed doesn't work out).  If I change my mind at the last minute, I'll consider the DustJacket!


----------

